# Getting Started



## Autumnbreeze (Jan 7, 2006)

So, I have a question. How does one get started in the business? My situation is odd. I'd never even thought about treework until a year and a half ago, when, while climbing a tree for fun, some guy engages me in conversation, and ends up offering me a job. So I did 6-8 months of work, climbing, pruning, some groundwork, for a 'fine tree care' guy. Basically felt like an apprenticeship. But all kinda under the table, no checks, no taxes, no WC and no real record of it ever having happened. All contact by phone, show up at the place, work, get paid, go home. Then he up and just disapeared.
I've done other things since, but the tree thing just got into me somehow, and I'd really love to jump back into the harness, but I'm not sure how one goes about it. Most jobs seem to want experience. I've sorta got experience, though most of the terminology on this site is way over my head. But I can climb, seriously climb. Any ideas?


----------



## sotc (Jan 7, 2006)

autumnbreeze, just curious what was this guys name? id look in the yellow pages for certified arborist logos in the tree section. meet anyone willing to meet you and then decide who you like the best. take a ground job if you have to. thats how you start. you could also look up a list of cert. arbos in your area from isa web site


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to the site, Autumn. Getting started is as easy as coming here regularly and going out there regularly. This is sort of a cyber-apprenticeship to the world of online treeguy education (either here, or linked outward from here).

Arboristsite has over 5,000 threads that have been started. There's not a whole lot that hasn't been covered. Finding answers is often as easy as asking your question. We're here, willing to help.

As far as getting started in the business, do you mean entering into the profession, or starting up your own tree care service? Many will give you a suggestion like SOTC, which is a good suggestion. Just remember, if you look in your own town you may be asking someone to train their competition (look at it from their side). It might be worthwhile to move out of town for some dedicated work, then come back home after a few months. You just have to put out there your intent, and be clear on what you want. You will find what you're looking for.


----------



## Autumnbreeze (Jan 7, 2006)

Guess that's pretty good advice. Time to pound pavement. Kinda scary is all, a bit different from a normal job hunt. As far as starting my own business goes, I'm no where near that point yet. Not enough experience, knowledge, confidence and no where near enough money. I got about $500 I can drop right now from waitressing and might be able to borrow a bit more, but it will be a while before I can seriously think about that. But I might go out and buy 'tree climber companion' or whatever the name of the book everyone on here seems to recomend newbies 
Feel like they're training the competition? hmm. true, I guess, but isn't that compensated by the fact that they get like twice as much per hour for my work as they actually pay me? Probably more if they're also training me (willing to take lower pay for better training). Don't really know.
Guys name? well, he wasn't too bad a guy. I'd rather not put his name out in connection to the whole under the table stuff. He was nice, a good boss and a great teacher. Just wish he hadn't vanished in a puff of smoke.


----------



## sotc (Jan 7, 2006)

just curious, we had a guy in town for3-4 months paying under the table and left town owing alot of money. he put on a nice guy act but just blew smoke it seems. most likely someone else


----------



## rebelman (Jan 7, 2006)

Prune to ANSI pruning standards and good things will happen. Climbing spikes make cuts that are not standard.


----------



## Autumnbreeze (Jan 7, 2006)

Never used climbing spikes. Haven't done much tall coniferous climbing, so never really needed them. where can I find what ANSI pruning standards are? I learned from my old boss how to prune, shape, cutting back, opening up the foliage, stuff for people's backyards and decorative trees, some street trees in upscale neighborhoods. once a year kind of stuff. It actually was pretty wierd he dissapeared, as most of his clientele seemed to be repeat business....Shrug


----------



## rebelman (Jan 8, 2006)

Without getting too technical, I keep it simple. No topping. Don't leave stubs. Don't make flush cuts. Don't use spikes. Don't over prune, don't lion's tail. Collar cuts, square to the collar without cutting or knicking the collar. Many companies forget these basic rules. Treeseer sent me an informative email about sunscald I found provoking, it's especially revelant with all the storm damage lately. Tree Care Industry Association members can hook you up with the complete standard I think. I'm not a certified arborist, but was taught by one sixteen years ago, and have carried the methods with me since, using them on many thousand trees. A residential arborist, and I consider myself one, should be bound by professional ethics to use the standard as a guideline when making pruning descisions.


----------



## Autumnbreeze (Jan 8, 2006)

Not familiar with lion's tail or sunscald, the rest is in line with how I was trained.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Jan 8, 2006)

Just look in the phone book for some accredited tree services. Call around to see if they're hiring. Remember that winter isn't the best time to job hunt in this industry, but some large companies might have the work load to take you on. The bigger operations will also have insurance covering you and should have employee safety as a priority. Rule #1 is to make it home at the end of the day.

Work on the ground under some good climbers for a while (several months at least). Ask questions of your co-workers and take your climbing slowly and methodically at first. I think learning this trade over the internet is a bad idea. Use it to tweak new skills, but get the fundametals hands on from a trustworthy teacher.

"Stay alert... stay alive."


----------



## jmack (Jan 8, 2006)

Autumnbreeze said:


> So, I have a question. How does one get started in the business? My situation is odd. I'd never even thought about treework until a year and a half ago, when, while climbing a tree for fun, some guy engages me in conversation, and ends up offering me a job. So I did 6-8 months of work, climbing, pruning, some groundwork, for a 'fine tree care' guy. Basically felt like an apprenticeship. But all kinda under the table, no checks, no taxes, no WC and no real record of it ever having happened. All contact by phone, show up at the place, work, get paid, go home. Then he up and just disapeared.
> I've done other things since, but the tree thing just got into me somehow, and I'd really love to jump back into the harness, but I'm not sure how one goes about it. Most jobs seem to want experience. I've sorta got experience, though most of the terminology on this site is way over my head. But I can climb, seriously climb. Any ideas?


autumn winter is tough but it is a good time to network, be forthright in expressing that the end goal for you is to be trained to climb be prepared for ground work a step no climber should skip try www. pnwisa.org they have tree courses listed up there that also might help me i like otj with a paycheck


----------

